# Interesting Tren Cough Info



## Life (Apr 21, 2011)

An interesting collection of info I found recently from a number of sources. The last two portions of this are extremely interesting. None of this is mine, with the exception of my thoughts at the bottom. Thought someone might be interested,

__________________________________________________ 

*Tren Cough

* If or when it hits you, it's likely to hit you during injection as you nick a vein and some tren directly hits the blood stream.

You will at first feel an overwhelming sensation overcome your body in an  instant which will be followed be the extreme taste of the tren in your  mouth...at this point you better back the needle out, because next the  chest tightens up, you break out in an instant hot flash and slight  sweat...then as quickly as all the aforementioned occur, you will begin  to cough uncontrollably for the next several minutes which will seem  like an eternity.

It will feel like you can't breath...you're thinking you're going to die or you're "checking out".
Every attempt to breath results in a cou***ng fit...don't panic, it will subside....

Then just as soon as it hit you, it is gone and you begin to feel like your going to live afterall.

This, in my experience, is what has occurred to me the two times I've ever experienced the dreaded "tren cough".

Just be patient when you inject, be absolutley sure to aspirate before  injection, and inject very slowly. All while holding the pin as steady  as possible....
I have found this method to really reduce the chances of the cough hitting me again...*knocking on wood*

Just be sure to get the pin out before it hits you....the first cough I  experienced was mid-injection and I was so worried about what was all  happening to me that I forgot about the pin in my ass....my wife said  the syringe was uncontrollably bouncing all over the place as I went  through my cou***ng fit...she thought it was funny at first until she  realized something wasn't right...then she was about as worried as I  was...but it passed and now when we look back on it, we get a good laugh  from the experience.
It left a nice welt on my ass too from that pin bouncing all over the place....

I guess you will never know exactly how it's going to treat you until it happens to you.

This is how it happened to me...hope this helps to any of you that never  experienced this before and what to expect, before you panic and think  your going to die, like I did the first time it hit me.
Just try to remain calm, don't panic, and try to keep the breathing under control....it will pass, trust me.
__________________________________________________ 

Now here is the real truth on the dreaded "Tren Cough" from a scientific point-of-view....all thanks to PJ:

Tren causes a spike in prostaglandin metabolism once injected. So what are prostaglandins?

Prostaglandins are synthesized from arachidonate (Lipoxygenase which  catalyze the dioxygenation of polyunsaturated fatty acids) in the cell  membrane by the action of phospholipase A2. Cyclooxygenase and  lipoxygenase pathways compete with one another to form prostaglandins  (as well as thromboxane or leukotriene-leukotriene being a bronchial  stimulator),
In the cyclooxygenase pathway, the prostaglandins D, E, and F plus thromboxane and prostacyclin are made. 

Thromboxanes are made in platelets and cause constriction of vascular smooth muscle and platelet aggregation.

Leukotrienes are made in leukocytes and macrophages via the lipoxygenase  pathway. They are potent constrictors of the bronchial airways. They  are also important in inflammation and hypersensitivity reactions as  they increase vascular permeability.

__________________________________________________ 

*Tren cough and fat burning explained by Pheedno*
Tren- Fat burning and "fina cough" both from prostaglandin metabolization 

It's been widely disussed of Trens fat burning properties through rises  in IGF and Prostaglandins. While IGF is a fairly well known substance in  the bodybuilding world today, prostaglandins are fairly unknown in  terms of formation and roles in the body. 
So below, a brief dicription of prostoglandins and their role in fat  burning, "fina cough", and why a person going through Tren  administration can experience it's fat burning effects without the  dreaded "Cough"

The term prostaglandin comes from the word-Prostate. The first  prostoglandins were first dicovered in semen about the mid 1930's and it  was thought that prostaglandins were made from the prostate. Since this  time, it has been dicovered that most prostaglandins are not even  constructed in the prostate.

Prostaglandins are made by two different pathways(Cyclooxygenase and  Lipoxygenase), and considering prostaglandins are a group of about 20  lipid cells, they have contrary function; responsible for stimulating as  well as alleviating inflammation(Inflammation stimulation is the rapid  metabolism of them expelled through the bronchials), regulate blood flow  to particular organs, control ion transport across membranes, modulate  synaptic transmission, induce sleep, mediate lipid release, and regulate  metabolism is various tissue.

Prostaglandins are synthesized from arachidonate(Lipoxygenase which  catalyze the dioxygenation of polyunsaturated fatty acids) in the cell  membrane by the action of phospholipase A2. Cyclooxygenase and  lipoxygenase pathways, compete with one another to form  prostaglandins(as well as thromboxane or leukotriene-leukotriene being a  bronchial stimulator),
In the cyclooxygenase pathway, the prostaglandins D, E and F plus  thromboxane and prostacyclin are made. Thromboxanes are made in  platelets and cause constriction of vascular smooth muscle and platelet  aggregation
Leukotrienes are made in leukocytes and macrophages via the lipoxygenase  pathway. They are potent constrictors of the bronchial airways. They  are also important in inflammation and hypersensitivity reactions as  they increase vascular permeability.

Being that prostaglandins from either pathway, are still fatty acids of a  group, they mediate lipid release and controll tissue metabolization,  so fat burning is a luxerry of either pathway of formation. It's the  pathway from which they are constructed that dictates "fina cough". As  prostaglandins made from the Cyclooxygenase pathway dictate muscle  constriction and platlet aggregation, and the Lipoxygenase pathway  dictates bronchial constriction(the main form of expulsion)


Refs:
Cackatoo Press
Columbia Encyclopedia 6th Edition
Science Daily Magazine

__________________________________________________ 

*A user reply:*

Now onto my take of the situation;

So this tren cough is caused by prostaglandin excretion which in turn causes bronchoconstriction and vasodilatation 

So why not just inhibit PGE2 which specifically causes this by using  NSAIDs which can inhibit cyclooxygenase which is the pathway of PGE2  formation 

So pop an ibuprofen 30-100 mins before you inject your tren so if you get the cough it wont be as severe? 

I will be testing out my theory when I test out some tren ace for the first time in a few weeks!

__________________________________________________ 

*A user reply:*

I take Ibuprofen when i get up first thing in the morning.I do my shots  about an hour after giving myself so time to fully wake up.I have never  had the tren cough and i have done 3 cycles using it ,my tren A done  from the pellet conversion so it real.I have given my son shots out of  the same bottle and he has gotten the cough once, but he quit using it  because he does Ju-jitsu and it effects his breating too much. Dont know  if the Ibuprofen helps but thats interesting

__________________________________________________ 

*My thoughts...*

Interestingly enough, what little research I have done on the NSAID idea seems to have some merit. No one has found a direct correlation between tren cough and prostaglandin metabolism but if you look into it, it seems to make sense. My question however would be why this effect only generally occurs with tren ace. Could the ester weight attatched to the hormone dictate how fast the prostaglandins are metabolized? 

If this is the case then I would assume that the prostaglandins are produced in excess in response to the amount of tren entering the body with acetate. Because the ethanate ester allows the tren to be dispersed in the body at a slower rate there isn't an initial overcompensation from the prostaglandins. If this is the case then couldn't someone start with tren e and switch to tren a after the body has had some time to stabilize on the compound? Wouldn't this also suggest that tren cough would be likely at the start of the cycle (Of tren a) but not nearly as likely when one has been on for some time? But I don't believe the later to be the case. While I have no first hand experience, anecdotal experience gathered from this forum and others would seem to suggest that the tren cough is random. Regardless of when it is administered during the cycle, it could happen. 

But going back to the NSAID idea. If one were to limit the amount of prostaglandins generated then conceivably one would limit the fat burning effect of tren (Assuming the idea that prostaglandins contribute to tren's fat burning ability is true). The half life of ibuprofen is 1-2 hours, so say one was to take one cap an hour before injecting. If tren cough is prostaglandin related then that should keep you from getting tren cough and would also only marginally effect overall prostaglandin generation. Staying on an NSAID however could negatively effect fat burning. 

Anyway, thought that was interesting. I know a number of people have posted about tren cough lately and I don't recall anyone bringing this up.


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Apr 21, 2011)

cool, nice read, the only time i get the cough is when i shot in my ass.


----------



## Life (Apr 21, 2011)

SUPERFLY1234 said:


> cool, nice read, the only time i get the cough is when i shot in my ass.



I've heard this too. Prostaglandins are found throughout the body but work right within             the cells where they are synthesized. They send chemical messages throughout the body however. It is the leukotriens that promote constriction of bronchi. So this would lend some merit to the injection site idea as also contributing to tren cough. Prostaglandins are synthesized in the immediate area where they are needed and the concentration and type of prostaglandins in any given area can very greatly from site to site. So one could have a disproportionate amount of leukotrien prostaglandins in certain areas. But all of that is hearsay, I haven't taken the time to actual pull some books and read further.


----------



## Himik (Apr 22, 2011)

Very interesting, thanks for the articles.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Apr 22, 2011)

Scary stuff


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 22, 2011)

This cant happen when you use Trenabolic...

guys who take trenabolic amps can post it!

best-regards

wp


----------



## klc9100 (Apr 22, 2011)

i've been wondering if it's dose related. i'm fixing to run tren a for the 1st time. the more i read about it, the more i'm worried about it. i researched beforehand and knew there were sides, but it seems like the more i read, the more negative info i find. i feel like i can handle all of the other possible sides, but i've become extremely concerned about the cough. it sounds pretty fucked up. i'm going to try the slin pin method. they are marked in 10ths of a ml. i'm going to pin eod. i'm thinking about starting at a very low dose and gradually work up. like maybe 30mg for 3 or 4 shots, then 40mg for 3 or 4 shots, etc, etc, and see how i respond. i'm going to inject *very* slow and hope for the best. any other advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Himik (Apr 22, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> This cant happen when you use Trenabolic...
> 
> guys who take trenabolic amps can post it!
> 
> ...




Uum... no tren causes coughs and not impurities, so your point is invalid.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 22, 2011)

Himik said:


> Uum... no tren causes coughs and not impurities, so your point is invalid.


 Actually Trenabolic is the only Tren I have ever used that didn't cause tren cough. Additionally, the injection sites never got really painful. It's by far the cleanest tren ace I have ever used.


----------



## Himik (Apr 22, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Actually Trenabolic is the only Tren I have ever used that didn't cause tren cough. Additionally, the injection sites never got really painful. It's by far the cleanest tren ace I have ever used.



I don't doubt your positive experience with trenabolic, however in articles it is clearly stated that *Tren causes a spike in prostaglandin metabolism once injected *not the impurities or other stuff.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 22, 2011)

Himik said:


> I don't doubt your positive experience with trenabolic, however in articles it is clearly stated that *Tren causes a spike in prostaglandin metabolism once injected *not the impurities or other stuff.


 I understand but these articles are educated opinions *not actual science articles on Trenbolone.* If anyone can provide an actual abstract on this mechanism that exists on Pubmed I would be more inclined to accept the concept but some bro writing his ideas is not enough evidence for me at this time. 

I post that with no disrespect. I just have read enough bro science that directly conflicts with actual data that I just can't beilieve everything I read on the net.


----------



## Himik (Apr 22, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I understand but these articles are educated opinions *not actual science articles on Trenbolone.* If anyone can provide an actual abstract on this mechanism that exists on Pubmed I would be more inclined to accept the concept but some bro writing his ideas is not enough evidence for me at this time.
> 
> I post that with no disrespect. I just have read enough bro science that directly conflicts with actual data that I just can't beilieve everything I read on the net.




I thought the second article was published in a scientific journal.


----------



## Life (Apr 22, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I understand but these articles are educated opinions *not actual science articles on Trenbolone.* If anyone can provide an actual abstract on this mechanism that exists on Pubmed I would be more inclined to accept the concept but some bro writing his ideas is not enough evidence for me at this time.
> 
> I post that with no disrespect. I just have read enough bro science that directly conflicts with actual data that I just can't beilieve everything I read on the net.



That's true. But in the same regard, what WP said should be treated the same. Just because no one has reported tren cough with trenabolic doesn't mean there isn't the chance for it. Unless they have somehow managed to isolate the reason for tren cough and either suppress it or remove it from the formula. There are a number of UGL's that I have yet to see cause tren cough. Again just because someone hasn't reported it doesn't mean trenabolic is anymore less likely to cause the cough than the other UGL's.

What WP said was irrelevant and brought nothing to the conversation aside from a shameless plug for one of his products. The majority of the information we have and formulate cycles on comes from "bro science" and conjecture. Take tren dosing for example. What article on pubmed has given us dosing suggestions? 

I merely posted what I did in hopes it would interest others or maybe even help them with tren cough if they are prone (Assuming the idea is correct). But I'll refrain from doing so from now on...


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 22, 2011)

Himik said:


> I thought the second article was published in a scientific journal.


 Not sure but if so I don't see any mention of trenbolone acetate in that second article. I have read numerous abstracts on Tren but if there is one I am unaware of I would love to see it.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 22, 2011)

Life said:


> That's true. But in the same regard, what WP said should be treated the same. Just because no one has reported tren cough with trenabolic doesn't mean there isn't the chance for it. Unless they have somehow managed to isolate the reason for tren cough and either suppress it or remove it from the formula. There are a number of UGL's that I have yet to see cause tren cough. Again just because someone hasn't reported it doesn't mean trenabolic is anymore less likely to cause the cough than the other UGL's.
> 
> What WP said was irrelevant and brought nothing to the conversation aside from a shameless plug for one of his products. The majority of the information we have and formulate cycles on comes from "bro science" and conjecture. Take tren dosing for example. What article on pubmed has given us dosing suggestions?
> 
> I merely posted what I did in hopes it would interest others or maybe even help them with tren cough if they are prone (Assuming the idea is correct). But I'll refrain from doing so from now on...


 Don't get me wrong, I appreciate other points of view and the first time I read this theory a year or so ago it intrigued me so I am not dismissing your post just clarifying it as a theory in response to Himik's post. The nature of discussion boards is the sharing of ideas and I encourage you to keep sharing. =)


----------



## ROID (Apr 22, 2011)

What causes the oil to have the dark tint ? The AP tren is very dark it seems from the pictures.

 Sometimes when I make it , it turns out clear and other times dark orange.


----------



## Life (Apr 22, 2011)

ROID said:


> What causes the oil to have the dark tint ? The AP tren is very dark it seems from the pictures.
> 
> Sometimes when I make it , it turns out clear and other times dark orange.



Its the purity level. Above 99% pure will give you a gold color similar to the color of some tests. Anything below 99%, even 98% will be darker. I think the AP tren is darker because of the packaging, I think the oil itself is actually very "gold looking."


----------



## ROID (Apr 22, 2011)

Life said:


> Its the purity level. Above 99% pure will give you a gold color similar to the color of some tests. Anything below 99%, even 98% will be darker. I think the AP tren is darker because of the packaging, I think the oil itself is actually very "gold looking."



where did you come about this information ?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 22, 2011)

I can also say because  i already inject 12 amps...NEVER got problems now..

maybe in future some more guys will post,but first they need to try it.

best-regards

wp


----------



## Life (Apr 22, 2011)

ROID said:


> where did you come about this information ?



Its on basskiller's site for one.


----------



## ROID (Apr 22, 2011)

Life said:


> Its on basskiller's site for one.



post me the link to the article. I can't find it on the site.

Either way, that is not the reason. It doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Life (Apr 22, 2011)

Sorry this is where I saw it:

Bodybuilding Forums - JuicedMuscle.com - anabolic steroids, bodybuilding, fitness.



> One thing that you notice about trenbolone is that it is often a  golden-brown / rust colour when in oil solution. If the hormone powder  is refined to greater than 99.5% purity or so, then the colour of  trenbolone in solution actually gives a very light golden colour, much  like other testosterone products; however, refining the hormone to this  level of purity is extremely difficult. This is why there is colour  variation from batch to batch with different underground labs; something  as small as 0.1% purity can affect the colour of the final product.


I thought it was on basskiller's site. I just remembered reading it at some point. I think there is something similar on basskiller's site on one of the tren recipe walkthroughs as well.

Are you saying it doesn't make sense because you've made from the same powder and gotten different colors?


----------



## ROID (Apr 22, 2011)

Life said:


> Sorry this is where I saw it:
> 
> Bodybuilding Forums - JuicedMuscle.com - anabolic steroids, bodybuilding, fitness.
> 
> ...



I'm saying it doesn't make sense just because it doesn't make sense. It is just made up garbage. 

Either way, there are not many, if any , UG labs that refine their hormone powder. Any UG lab claiming they have 99.5% pure hormone powder for anything is going to be a lie 9 times out of 10

Actually, i'm gonna stick with this idea because the majority of the tren I make comes out clear or "golden" and I make it from pellets. 


Roids tren is 99.5 % pure boys.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 22, 2011)

The type of oil it's suspended in can contribute to different colors.


----------



## Himik (Apr 22, 2011)

ROID said:


> I'm saying it doesn't make sense just because it doesn't make sense. It is just made up garbage.
> 
> Either way, there are not many, if any , UG labs that refine their hormone powder. Any UG lab claiming they have 99.5% pure hormone powder for anything is going to be a lie 9 times out of 10
> 
> ...




Completely agree with this statement. Any time you recrystallize a solid in attempt to make it purer, you will inevitably lose some, which means loss in profit to UGLs


----------

